

Twitter's Dick Costolo to step down as CEO on July 1 [pdf] - marcanthonyrosa
http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/AMDA-2F526X/271830016x0x835061/73F87749-004E-4043-9144-AAC4E73E53FE/Press_Release_FINAL.pdf

======
bcarr
Jack is back™

